

Professor used group semi-ignorance to pick stocks [translated] - colinprince
http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.zeit.de/campus/2007/03/interview-gigerenzer

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Single page, plain text, no images or ads. Still translated by Google.

[http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=h...](http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://images.zeit.de/text/campus/2007/03/interview-
gigerenzer)

~~~
rms
Google's machine translation has really gotten much, much better. This is
perfectly fine.

------
dxjones
I saw an episode of "Dirty Jobs" (Discovery Channel) and they humourously
demonstrated and explained how the dirty job of "baby chicken sexing" is done.
The episode first aired on Aug 16, 2003.

Yet, there article claims ...

"Chicken Sexer the chicks after a few days differ, although the sexual
characteristics until after four weeks to train. If you ask these people how
they do that, they can not explain it."

It makes me wonder if the rest of the article on stock-picking is similarly
inaccurate.

------
joshu
> The value of my portfolio rose in six months by 47 percent.

This is poorly explained. How did the market itself, or the selected-from
stocks, do over the same time period?

How did it do versus the ten biggest or most active stocks for a lagging
period?

I'd be curious to know the sharpe ratio for the various portfolios as well.

